# so, how many of you used the windows media player 11



## uttoransen (Aug 3, 2006)

win media player 11 is very good, far better then the media player 10, but then i crashed it once, and then my system had no win media player, as system restore was off, i could not install the media player 10, after that i installed the 11 again, and it's now working fine,


----------



## nishant_nms (Aug 3, 2006)

working fine for me


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 3, 2006)

here i can smell loyts of bugs in WMP11


----------



## goobimama (Aug 3, 2006)

Its more pretty than anything else to me. I use iTunes for music management so I basically use WMP for VCD/Divx movies... Since it is limited use I guess its one reason I have had no buggy problems...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 3, 2006)

The media player is good but there are some bugs and some feaures missing (Quick launch drop down menu near now playing, the time displayed on the playlist,etc) It's in beta though, so we can hope for improvement.

It is good looking and really better that WMP10, still they have to do a lot of work on some features that have been disabled.(as the ones mentioned above).

Aditya


----------



## Venom (Aug 3, 2006)

The media player has no significant improvements really, the library is where I noticed the change, rest all are same as usual. When is its final releasing? Late this month ?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 3, 2006)

its working kool....and if u add klite then its deadly.....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 3, 2006)

doesnt work in 64 bit edition but tried it in vista...works better thn 10 though is a bit slow in loading..


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 3, 2006)

Used it its a beta and is therefore Buggy but WMP 10 is better for me for now.


----------



## arunks (Aug 3, 2006)

good


----------



## knight17 (Aug 4, 2006)

Windows media player 11 is good IMO.but it will look nice if you have album art and like.I dont have anything like that so my library looks plain..
It looks nice...I dont have any problems with it.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 4, 2006)

i use vlc, real , itunes and winamp , not windows media player 11


----------



## Venom (Aug 4, 2006)

knight17 said:
			
		

> Windows media player 11 is good IMO.but it will look nice if you have album art and like.I dont have anything like that so my library looks plain..
> It looks nice...I dont have any problems with it.


You can get em from google or right click on album > Find album info. :]


----------



## anispace (Aug 4, 2006)

wmp11 automatically adds album art. Atleast for my properly tagged English mp3 collection. WMP11 is quite good, never crashed on my system and combined with K-lite codec pack it plays everything including quicktime movies.


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Aug 4, 2006)

What should I install, MP11 or MP10?


----------



## SouvikSinha (Aug 6, 2006)

I am using WMP11 and still didn't have a single issue with it.


----------



## coolendra (Aug 6, 2006)

I am using Windows Media Player 11 wth K-Lite mega codec pack.....

throw anything at it nd it plays it like anything....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 6, 2006)

WMP11 is real cool


----------



## Ishan (Aug 6, 2006)

fine for me too! no problem at all!


----------



## robin345 (Aug 6, 2006)

WMP11 is cool ..I 'm quite happy with it .


----------



## zenblue (Aug 7, 2006)

How do I uninstall WMP 11...I have tried through Add/Remove programs, but it doesnt get uninstalled..

please suggest what to do?
Thanks..


----------



## eggman (Aug 7, 2006)

WMP11 works fine for me.
Not a great improvement over WMP10, but still good


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 7, 2006)

buggy , but i use it ( although i think WMP 10 is still better )


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 7, 2006)

i use it 4 music
i use VLC 4 vidz


----------



## manas (Aug 7, 2006)

zenblue said:
			
		

> How do I uninstall WMP 11...I have tried through Add/Remove programs, but it doesnt get uninstalled..
> 
> please suggest what to do?
> Thanks..



What error does it show?


----------



## satyamy (Aug 7, 2006)

no window media palyer 9.0 is fair enough for me afterall voice of both are same


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 8, 2006)

then why not try WMP 6,the voice is still the same,buddy.
LOL


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 8, 2006)

Not good .. the media player library takes ages to refresh ,,...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 8, 2006)

not in my case though


----------



## Sparsh007 (Aug 8, 2006)

i have windows xp media center edition and its asking for something rollback update...
what to do??


----------



## Venom (Aug 8, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Not good .. the media player library takes ages to refresh ,,...


Yes I guess so too, since I have enabled the picture view it takes some time loading all the album arts (got some 800~ files and 200~ albums/single tracks) But if you disable the visual mode it'd load fast enough.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

i have an Athlon 2400+ and more than 3000 files and still it is fast even in pic mode..........i dont know why u r facing long loading of album arts


----------



## thadeus (Aug 9, 2006)

spashy said:
			
		

> i have windows xp media center edition and its asking for something rollback update...
> what to do??



You need the rollback update for MCE if you want to install WMP 11. Use windows update (assuming you have an activated legal edition of MCE). Otherwise, search for the rollback update using google. You might find it hosted somewhere.

I find WMP 11 to be a very good update. I still use Winamp to play my music, but I do like WMP 11. Microsoft seems to be learning nowadays.


----------



## zero (Aug 10, 2006)

*Only person who got hit*

Hi folks read the whole post Had to put up a lot of struggle to run WMP 11 on my system and finally could make it run but yea lost my quick launch icons in the battle .... system has made them to be displayed as large as my desktop icons. Though results are good... like the black look of it. But yes one more cribble i installed some hundred skins of WMP but don't anything suitable till now alsways i come back to the same old 'COMPACT' one and these days the FULL view cuz it sure looks great. I still wish to find some good skins for it likethose for winamp. You guys can suggest your fav skins to me and if possible source too...if not then i'll google them. I just don't wan't to keep trying all crap skins. Will sure welcome ur suggestions. Right now I am looking forward to restore my icons in quick launch.


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Aug 10, 2006)

no probs to me

*img108.imageshack.us/img108/6661/hhhstratusjs1.jpg


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2006)

It gave me quite a few issues.  It would sometimes freeze at start-up, although that could be due to plugins.  It eats up a lot more memory than WMP10 and was for some reason devouring my CPU time so I had to stop using it.  The new Library features are terrific and it's nice to see the iTunes-style Search.  I went back to WMP10 when I reinstalled XP a couple of days back but I guess I'll get 11 when they release the final version.


----------



## hermit (Aug 10, 2006)

its good , i liked it but black colour some thing that i dint like


----------



## Venom (Aug 10, 2006)

hermit said:
			
		

> its good , i liked it but black colour some thing that i dint like


You can change it easily via the colour theme chooser or manual colour setting.


----------



## sanju (Aug 10, 2006)

using wmp 10


----------



## Venom (Aug 11, 2006)

No help on piracy dude, get original windows, google may help you accquire one but. :]


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Aug 11, 2006)

Is there any way I can install WMP 11 without SP2 on my windows


----------



## mihirvashist (Aug 11, 2006)

i do,it looks really good,however i'm still confused abt its controls


----------



## runeet (Aug 12, 2006)

dude i know that i should but is there anyother way i just wanna to install and see how it works.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 12, 2006)

runeet said:
			
		

> dude i know that i should but is there anyother way i just wanna to install and see how it works.


No help but I can give you one vague clue, Windows hates WinRAR. :]

@mihirvashist - No way, it uses the SP2 files


----------



## sourav (Aug 12, 2006)

whatever it may be. I like it


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 12, 2006)

well ya WMP 11 is kool ... ,

i think some BUGs r still there lolz... 

regards


----------



## samrulez (Aug 12, 2006)

Its quite good........lol..


----------



## zenblue (Aug 12, 2006)

manas said:
			
		

> What error does it show?



Hi Manas,

when i try to uninstall through add/remove program..it says this will rollback windows media player to previous version...then i click "next"...and it gives me a message that wmp11 uninstalled..so i click OK to come out of there...BUT wmp11 still remains...not uninstalled...

dunno what could be the problem..o btw, i had wmp9 before installing wmp11..

can you help me pls?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 12, 2006)

Try removing it from Windows Components and using your XP Disc/WMP 10 installer to install it again. Btw, how did you have WMP 9 in SP2 ?


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 12, 2006)

yap its cool, but some time gets slow


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 13, 2006)

zenblue said:
			
		

> Hi Manas,
> 
> when i try to uninstall through add/remove program..it says this will rollback windows media player to previous version...then i click "next"...and it gives me a message that wmp11 uninstalled..so i click OK to come out of there...BUT wmp11 still remains...not uninstalled...
> 
> ...



well mate .. ,

do REMOVE the WMP9 than ..... there suld not be any WMP ok .... 

than re-install .... WMP11 ok ... u suld also have SP2 remember ... 

HOPE it Gonna work


----------



## djmykey (Aug 13, 2006)

I love the way it looks sleek and black. I dont research into it much so thats all I know.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 14, 2006)

its working for me without any problems


----------



## vickyadvani (Aug 14, 2006)

i really liked wm11, it really looks cool and is much better than any other ver os wm


----------



## mastery20 (Aug 15, 2006)

its excellent to watch dvd movies . its very effective


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Aug 21, 2006)

ya wmp11 is excellent...more codecs included. nice graphics. nice multimedia management tool. its again free (beta version) so its gr8 to use it instead of wmp10


----------



## william (Aug 21, 2006)

No i am not using it right now would definately like to install that it looks good and as earlier said it is far better that mediaplayer 10.


----------



## draco (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah, WMP 11 is the best till now. relly has a lot of codecs than WMP 10....


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 21, 2006)

I have windows media player 11 installed but i hate it,winamp rocks !


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 21, 2006)

*11 !!??? i was happy with the 10*

i had system restore turn off, now i install the the 11, i played a mp3, the sound was too good, it's was as sweet as the song i was playing, and then after some time it crashed, the system re-booted, then there was no media player, there was nothing in the entertainment-assecories, where the media player was supposed to be. i could not get the media player 10 installed as the message kept saying that a new version was installed, but it was not, as could not see any media player, and also i could not uninstall it, i was cought badly, i thought that a format is inevitable, but then i reinstalled the media player 11 again, and it's ok till now, though i have got one crash with the media player 11, but it's still there, and every thing is ok.


----------



## Ashis (Aug 28, 2006)

uttoransen said:
			
		

> win media player 11 is very good, far better then the media player 10, but then i crashed it once, and then my system had no win media player, as system restore was off, i could not install the media player 10, after that i installed the 11 again, and it's now working fine,



Hey, Really adventurous story....  
But Nothing such happened with me. I just installed & its working fine till now!


----------



## sanju (Aug 29, 2006)

just upgrade now using wmp 11


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 30, 2006)

11 Works fine for me


----------



## pradipudhaya (Aug 30, 2006)

its kinda slow startin up...


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 30, 2006)

pradipudhaya said:
			
		

> its kinda slow startin up...


true,but its worth it when it DOES start,i mean,like its free and its better than most


----------



## djmykey (Aug 30, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> .........i mean,like its free and its better than most



Did u say free ?? I don't think so coz when u install wmp11 it first goes onto the net and checks wether u got a legimate Win XP. That's not free according to me  anyways no complaints its working fine for me so I don't complain.


----------



## pradipudhaya (Aug 31, 2006)

and it also downloads some music catalogue...


----------



## alltime.homie (Aug 31, 2006)

Not at all slow starting up and very neat. I like the original black-blue it comes in. Very sleek, and great to use.


----------



## hanwant (Sep 1, 2006)

No problems dude...WM11 is working fine for me !!!


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Sep 1, 2006)

Man Its look good and cool for me.I like that and I dont need to install wmp 10.Because this version is totaly different and good features also.
Sambit(*_*)


----------



## Naveed (Sep 3, 2006)

Its Really Very Good.but Some Features R Disable Because Of Beta Ver.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Sep 4, 2006)

hah..................all u guys r only wastin ur time saying---"its workin 4 me".............ha ha.....
if its working,then just shut-up and enjoi guys


----------



## quantum (Sep 5, 2006)

its workin great for my computer no troubles found yet


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 5, 2006)

wmp11...this is cool.


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 7, 2006)

Windows media Player11 is really good , just installed it and working fine


----------

